# Thermoflex 3 color VInyl Transfers



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey vinyl transfer makers, 
I was reading a thread the other day where members were looking for Vinyl 2 plus color transfers photo samples. Can't find the thread so I started this one (hope thats ok).

Below is a 3 color vinyl transfer done with Thermoflex (tm) Vinyl for a Music Video, the art was by Alphonse.

Please post some sample photos of multi-color vinyl transfers you have done. This will help others in the event they need to make a sample or small quantity shirts, multi-color.  ... to show what can be done with multi-color computer-cut material (vinyl in this photo).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice design Lucy. I plan to make a multi color writting shirt. THANKS for the idea. ......JB


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Very cool....


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

nice ...thank you for the photos....kool


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's one I did with five colors (and no overlap):










Yeah, I, like my friends, am a big nerd.


----------



## Damus (Apr 8, 2006)

Great pics guys awesome job!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Damus said:


> Great pics guys awesome job!


may be some people who recently got cutters and material can post s few more.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

The registration is a little off on Mark's latest multi-color shirt (Thermoflex Plus really stretches...), but it's *8* colors, so I'll try to get a pic and post it.


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

here is a 3 color with tight registration. This is ThermoFlex Plus


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is another, 4 color


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Air Art Girl said:


> here is a 3 color with tight registration. This is ThermoFlex Plus


nice Ellen, fine lines indeed.  

thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Air Art Girl said:


> Here is another, 4 color


wow, those look great.. i bet it took quit a bit of work. thanks for sharing


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow good stuff guys!
Friday night I tried my first 2 color vinyl, some how after it was cut and pressed, the second color did not seem to line up no matter how much I messed with it. What is the trick to getting multiple colors to line up right?

I'm using Hotmark 70 vinyl, Flexi sign 7 and a Summa D60 cutter.

Thanks!


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Yes, I would like to know the trick also and also what kind of vinyl you are using and where you purchased it.


----------



## danger (Oct 29, 2007)

i tend to hand cut a lot of accents, i work in a shop but have a lot of freedom to be artsy. i actually have multi-color designs that never actually touched the cutter, but i don't think that's what you're looking for. i don't know how anyone else lines stuff up, but i spend a lot of time in a dangerous position over our heat press lining things up with tweezers. i haven't had any problems in layering except with certain kinds of materials (kind of harder to layer over the decoflock, which is what the gray is) and it has saved me a lot of time/trouble aligning to just cut the accents with a slight overlap and put them underneath.


----------



## NatGraphix (Nov 5, 2007)

This looks awesome! I have a cutter but haven't learned how to cut vinyl with it yet! WOW! Thanks for sharing, it is inspirational!


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is another, did 6 of these on Saturday. It was actually a really easy weed although it does not look like it. 
I use Specialty Materials Thermo Flex Plus, (Xtra if I am on nylon). Flexi Sign software and a Roland CX-300 or a GX-24 and a Phoenix (usually, sometimes Geo.Knight) heat press.
Regular press time is 20 seconds. I shorten that up a bit to between 12-15 seconds, rub the top with a towel then peel hot. Sometimes I will give the shirt a shake to cool it a bit first. I place the next color right on and press for no longer then 10 seconds and repeat with each color.
This design, I placed the orange ball first, the black stripes next, then all the white, last the orange rim and the orange inside the O's in Monroe. Picture might not show well but the shirt was navy blue.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Very nice work, could you gals tell us which plotters were used .


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a Roland CX-300 and Roland GX-24. I mainly use the GX24 since the 300 and our other large format Roland print/cut are busy in the sign shop.


----------



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

This was my first shirt a couple of weeks ago before I went to see the USC game. It was a little off on alignment due to shrinkage but it was still okay. I still don't know how to align correctly. I'll try to repost some better pictures later because these were off a cell phone.


----------



## rmsigns (Oct 28, 2007)

great stuff. i wish to do multi color vinly apps. thanks for the pictures.


----------



## JM Graphics (Oct 30, 2007)

Heres a company shirt i did for myself the other day, turned out excellent and the photo was taken after i washed it also.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Air Art Girl said:


> here is a 3 color with tight registration. This is ThermoFlex Plus


Very nice job on this golf one. I've done enough multi-color to know how difficult this is.

How do you deal with the shrinkage/warpage between pressings? Do you cut all the pieces apart before applying the 2nd/3rd layers?


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

Sometimes I do cut pieces apart. It just depends on how large the area is. I press the layers with less time. Peel hot, apply next layer right away. This works best for me.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Air Art Girl said:


> Sometimes I do cut pieces apart. It just depends on how large the area is. I press the layers with less time. Peel hot, apply next layer right away. This works best for me.


Thanks. I've tried that, but it's still very difficult with larger designs, especially ones that can't be separated into smaller pieces. Great job.


----------

